# Good deal? Good kit?



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey! I have a 2 gal. tank. Its obviously very small. I'm looking at getting a new tank. I'd like a 20 gal. I found one at a local pet store. Its a 20 gal. It comes with a heater, filter, light. Seems to be what I would need, cause I want everything I'd need. Oh and it comes with some kind of water tester. Its all for $79.99. Is this a good deal? It sounds like it is to me. Do you need more detail. Kind of filter...heater...tests...etc. I don't have them but if that matters or there are things I should look for specifically let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Good deal? Good kit? **Edit***

Is this tank big enough. I'd like to make it and aggressive tank. Maybe some cichlids and other aggressive freshwaters. Would that work. And maybe some corys. Some tanks said freshwater...whats different about a salterwater tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That price seems high to me. I don't know where you live but a 20 gallon kit here sells for about 40-50 dollars. Walmart should have a kit for less than your lfs. I'm guessing they don't have a lot of competition in the area.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me. None of the equipment that is included will be "top-of-the-line" stuff... That's why it can be sold as a cheap package deal. It should be good enough for a basic community tank (not overstocked), though IMO. Make sure that all of the equipment does say on the box that it's for at least a 20g. I'm sure you'll keep upgrading your tanks regardless! LOL


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, a few more posts were added while I was typing! :lol: I wouldn't suggest an "aggressive" tank for a 20g. If you want cichlids, you could try a pair of Kribensis but that would greatly limit your other stocking options. I would suggest a community set-up... Maybe keep your three neons (and add several more), maybe a couple of dwarf goraumis, and three or four cories.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, I think you're right malawi4me2. I will probably want to upgrade, but my parents still think 20 gal. takes a lot of space. lol Anyway, sounds like you think the stuff may not be the top of the line but it will work. Remember I am just starting. I've found cheaper tanks, but only the tank and not the stuff that I need to go with it like a filter and all. I think it seemed like a good starter deal. And I'd rather not give "Monopoly Wal*Mart" my business even if it is cheaper unless its a lot better.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah walmart has the "Aquaculture" brand aquariums... the filters are less than desirable... but the test kits work all the same!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

> I will probably want to upgrade, but my parents still think 20 gal. takes a lot of space. lol


My parents had a 55g when I was growing up, but _my _first "aquarium" was one of those little closed "biotope" things that they sold at Target that had a white cloud mountain minnow, a plant, and a ghost shrimp... that was about 6 years ago. Since then, I've upgraded to a 6g, then to a 12g, a 24g, a 30g, a 60g, and now a 120g! :lol: I currently have the 24g, 30g, 60g, and the 120g (but I'm getting rid of the 60g pretty soon). 



> Anyway, sounds like you think the stuff may not be the top of the line but it will work


Yep!


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

The one you proubably saw was an Esclipse kit, made by marineland. They have pretty good stuff and their filters are great but a tad bit overpriced.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

One thing you might want to consider. Even though you're just starting out and you might not want to try live plants right off eventually you might and if you get a kit they usually only come with a single floursent tube. That won't work well for most plants. Another point i just thought of. Make sure the light is a floursent tube. You don't want incandecent lighting.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

whats wrong with incandecent?


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

It'll limit the type of lighting you can use for plants.


$80 doesn't sound that bad to me for everything. The petsmarts here sell 20g H with a hood and strip light for about $50. If you have the parents talked into a 20g, see if you can get a 29g instead. Just use the explaination that the area of a 29g is the same as the area of a 20g long tank (30" wide). 

You could keep a pair of convicts or some other small pair of cichlids (rainbows, keyholes, acaras) or a couple of pairs of SA dwarfs like Apistos or rams with a school of tetras and lots of plants. Shelldwelling cichlids from Lake Tanganyika will fit too. I'd avoid all of the Malawi cichlids though. They all need more than a 29g tank unless you just want to keep one fish.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, I wasn't meaning to talk down to incandesents they just are terrible for plants. if you have no live plants then all that really matters is that you like the color of the lights and that you leave them on long enough for the fish.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

HobieDude16 @ Wed 26 Jan said:


> whats wrong with incandecent?



uuuummmm for starters they are usually dim ... create an enormous ammount of heat which can cause undesired temp swings from day to night ... require more frequent changing ... don't show the true colors of your fish and certianly not "highlight" any outstanding colored fish like some of your higher end flourescent will ... 


shall I continue?

not to be a pain or anything but people looking to get a new tank or upgrade their current system should know the pros and cons in this case the pros just happen to point to the flourescent tubes


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm trying to learn the pros and cons. And I'm open to lots of suggestions. Thanks for all of them. Feel free to keep them coming. Sounding good. I'll look into a 29 gal. though I'm not sure. And I would like live plants eventually. Maybe even fairly soon after its possible.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:wink: didn't mean to offend .. I was simply responding to HobieDude16's question.

Figured you'd get the good info too, as a bonus :mrgreen: 

Peace


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont like giving walmart my business either and I work there! But... I got a 29G tank for $93 I believe with all included but a stand and it has worked fine. I also bought my 55G kit for $150 or so. 
you can always up grade the filter but the kits are now coming with upgraded filters that have a biofiber filter along with the regular carbon filter. I have had no problems with my kit. And if you do you have 90 days from walmart to return it and like a year -5 yrs from the company who made the specific parts.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

Also, since you said you're a beginner, you should read up on how to do a fishless cycle. It's safe, fast, and important.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, I was planning on that. I don't understand the cycleing exactly yet, but I know I need to read about it. I know I may get the tank and it may be a while after till I can put fish in it.


----------

